# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصة في ذكاء الإمام الشافعي .. رحمه الله

## أبو الصادق

كان هناك مجموعة من العلماء يحقدون على الإمام الشافعي ويدبرون له المكائد عند الأمراء .. فأجتمعوا وقرروا أن يجمعوا له العديد من المسائل الفقهية المعقدة لإختبار ذكائه .. فاجتمعوا ذات مرة عند الخليفة الرشيد الذي كان معجبًا بذكاء الشافعي وعلمه بالأمور الفقهية وبدأوا بإلقاء الأسئلة والفتاوى في حضور الرشيد
فسأل الأول : ما قولك في رجل ذبح شاة في منزله ثم خرج في حاجة فعاد وقال لأهله : كلوا أنتم الشاة فقد حرمت علي .. فقال أهله : علينا كذلك 
فكر قليلاً فأجاب الشافعي : إن هذا الرجل كان مشركاً فذبح الشاة على اسم الأنصاب وخرج من منزله لبعض المهمات فهداه الله إلى الإسلام وأسلم فحرمت عليه الشاة وعندما علم أهله أسلموا هم أيضاً فحرمت عليهم الشاة كذلك
وسُئل : شرب مسلمان عاقلان الخمر .. فلماذا يُقام الحد على أحدهما ولا يُقام على الآخر ؟ 
فكر قليلاً : فأجاب إن أحدَهما كان صبياً والآخرُ بالغاً
وسُئل : زنا خمسة أفراد بإمرأة .. فوجب على أولِهم القتل .. وثانيهم الرجم .. وثالثِهم الحد .. ورابعِهم نصفُ الحدِّ .. وآخرهم لا شيء ؟
فكر قليلاً فأجاب : استحل الأولُ الزنا فصار مرتدًا فوجب عليه القتل .. والثاني كان محصناً .. والثالثُ غيرَ محصنٍ .. والرابعُ كان عبداً .. والخامسُ مجنوناً
وسُئل : رجل صلى ولما سلم عن يمينه طلقت زوجته !! .. ولما سلم عن يساره بطلت صلاته !! .. ولما نظر إلى السماء وجب عليه دفع ألف درهم ؟
فكر قليلاً ثم قال الشافعي : لما سلم عن يمينه رأى زوج امرأته التي تزوجها في غيابه فلما رآه قد حضر طلقت منه زوجته .. ولما سلم عن يساره رأى في ثوبه نجاسة فبطلت صلاته .. فلما نظر إلى السماء رأى الهلال وقد ظهر في السماء وكان عليه دين ألف درهم يستحق سداده في أول الشهر
وسُئل : ما تقول في إمام كان يصلي مع أربعة نفر في مسجد فدخل عليهم رجل .. ولما سلم الإمام وجب على الإمام القتل وعلى المصلين الأربعة الجلد ووجب هدم المسجد على أساسه ؟
فكر قليلاً فأجاب الشافعي : إن الرجل القادم كانت له زوجة وسافر وتركها في بيت أخيه فقتل الإمام هذا الأخ وأدعى أن المرأة زوجة المقتول فتزوج منها .. وشهد على ذلك الأربعة المصلون .. وأن المسجد كان بيتًا للمقتول .. فجعله الإمام مسجدًا !
وسُئل : ما تقول في رجل أخذ قدح ماء ليشرب .. فشرب حلالاً وحرم عليه بقية ما في القدح ؟
فكر قليلاً فأجاب : إن الرجل شرب نصف القدح فرعف ( أي نزف ) في الماء المتبقي .. فاختلط الماء بالدم فحرم عليه ما في القدح !
وسُئل : كان رجلان فوق سطح منزل .. فسقط أحدُهما فمات فحرمت على الآخر زوجته ؟
فكر قليلاً فأجاب : إن الرجل الذي سقط فمات كان مزوجاً ابنته من عبده الذي كان معه فوق السطح .. فلما مات أصبحت البنت تملك ذلك العبدَ الذي هو زوجها فحرمت عليه

إلى هنا لم يستطع الرشيدُ الذي كان حاضرًا تلك المساجلة أن يخفي إعجابه بذكاء الشافعي وسرعة خاطرته وجودة فهمه وحس إدراكه .. وقال لبني عبد مناف : لقد بينت فأحسنت وعبرت فأفصحت وفسرت فأبلغت
فقال الشافعي : أطال الله عمر أمير المؤمنين إني سائل هؤلاء العلماء مسألة فإن أجابوا عليها فالحمد لله وإلا فأرجو أمير المؤمنين أن يكف عني شرهم فقال الرشيد لك ذلك وسلهم ما تريد يا شافعي .. فقال الشافعي : مات رجلٌ وترك 600 درهم .. فلم تنل أخته من هذه التركة إلا درهمًا واحدًا .. فكيف كان الظرف في توزيع التركة ؟؟
فنظر العلماء بعضُهم إلى بعض طويلاً ولم يستطع أحدهم الإجابة على السؤال
فلما طال بهم السكوت طلب الرشيد من الشافعي الإجابة
فقال الشافعي : مات هذا الرجل عن ابنتين وأم و زوجة واثني عشر أخاً وأختٍ واحدةٍ .. فأخذت البنتان الثلثين وهما 400 درهم .. وأخذت الأم السدسَ وهو 100 درهم .. وأخذت الزوجة الثمنَ وهو75 درهم .. وأخذ الإثناعشر أخاً 24 درهمًا فبقي درهم واحد للأخت
فتبسم الرشيدُ وقال :
أكثر الله في أهلي منك .. وأمر له بألفي درهم فتسلمها الشافعي ووزعها على خدم القصر

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم زدنا علما وتوفنا مع الابرار

----------


## الغيور على دينه

بارك الله فيك وبارك الله فيك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أسـامة

نريد المصر أو المرجع... بارك الله فيك.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيك....ونصر على المصر
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

لا أجزم بشيء
 لكن أمارات الاختلاق تلوح من هذه القصة
ومقام الشافعي أرفع من ذلك.

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أشجعي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبو الصادق
وانا مع الأخوة بطلب المصدر,
خاصة وان هناك أسئلة يجيب عليها طالب علم بسرعة فضلا عن علماء.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يختلف أهل العلم في شدة ذكاء الشافعي وحدة ذهنه ووفرة عقله فذكر هذه القصة مرسلة هكذا للتدليل على ذلك لا يضر
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لم أجد في القصة ما ينكر شرعا وعقلا
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الحكمة ضالة المؤمن 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا يخفاكم أن التعامل مع القصص ومنها المنقولة عن أهل العلم والحكمة إذا لم يوجد فيها ما ينكر يختلف عن التعامل مع أحاديث الشارع من طلب الإسناد والتفتيش عن صحته
وهذه مسألة منهجية تجدون الأدلة عليها في مظانها ككتاب الجامع والكفاية للخطيب البغدادي وبعض المواضيع هنا في المجلس

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أرى قول أخي (أشجعي) أن بعض الأسئلة المذكورة يجيب عليها طالب العلم بسرعة!!! =قريبا من الصواب

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذه المسائل من باب (المعاياة) وقد صنف فيه العلماء كتبا

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله بك شيخنا أمجد,
ربما كنتَ مُحقا شيخي,
ولكنني قست على نفسي وأنا أجهلكم, وأجبت عن مسألة واحدة ألا وهي:



> وسُئل : زنا خمسة أفراد بإمرأة .. فوجب على أولِهم القتل .. وثانيهم الرجم .. وثالثِهم الحد .. ورابعِهم نصفُ الحدِّ .. وآخرهم لا شيء


فقلت أنا أجبت على مسألة وانا بهذا الضعف فألا يجيب غيري غيرها وهم أقوياء في الطلب.

وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثانيا:ذكرها بوجه أتم كل من:
 تاج الدين أبو نصر عبد الوهاب السبكي في الأشباه والنظائر ص316:
قال "ومما يلتحق بهذه المسائل مسائل دارت بين الشافعي رضي الله عنه ومحمد ابن الحسن رحمه الله نقلها النقلة لمحنة الشافعي رحمه الله، وكثير من الناس يذكر أن أبا يوسف القاضي كان مع محمد ،  ولكن لم يثبت عندنا ذلك ، والصحيح أن محنة الشافعي رحمه الله ودخوله بسببها بغداد إنما كان بعد وفاة أبي يوسف ، ولم تكن هذه المسائل إلا بينه وبين محمد بن الحسن ، غير أن [أنا] نوردها كما أوردها الناقلون لها إذا [إذ] كان القصد معانيها لا عزوها إلى قائلها.
فنقول : ذكر الإمام إسماعيل البوشنجي أحد الجلة من علمائنا وغيره :  أن الشافعي رحمه الله دخل بعض الأيام على هارون الرشثيد فامتحنه أبو يوسف ومحمد بمسائل أثبتناها في درج ودفعًا الدرج إليه في ذلك المجلس ، فأجاب عنها بأسرها في الحال،  وسألهما عن مسألتين فعجزا عن الجواب ، وها هي : 
سألاه عن رجل ذبح شاة ثم خرج لحاجته وعاد.............الخ".

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  القزويني في آثار البلاد ص228
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الشمس المنهاجي جواهر العقود 347/1

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

نعم أخي أشجعي
قد يكون هذا السؤال لا يحتاج لكثرة ذكاء
لكن قد يكون هذا لأننا قرأنا الجواب أولا ثم فرضنا أنفسنا مكان الشافعي
لكن لو أننا لم نقرأ الجواب من قبل قد يكون الأمر أدق وأخفى

على أن سياق القصة من مصدر لآخر فيه بعض الاختلاف في الأسئلة
وجملة هذه الأسئلة واضعها شديد الذكاء والمجيب أشد ذكاء
رحم الله علمائنا

وهذا النوع من الأسئلة يعرف بعلم المعاياة وهو قسم من أقسام علم الفقه ووضعت في مصنفات
وفي كتب الفقه والتراجم بعض الأسئلة من هذا الجنس وجهت لأبي حنيفة وغيره
رحم الله الجميع

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

قال الحافظ الذهبي فى السير:
*رَوَى مُحَمَّدُ بنُ عَوْنٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ: أَنَّ المَأْمُوْنَ جلسَ، فَجَاءتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ، فَقَالَتْ: مَاتَ أَخِي، وَخَلَّفَ سِتَّ مائَةِ دِيْنَارٍ، فَأَعْطَوْنِي دِيْنَاراً وَاحِداً، وَقَالُوا: هَذَا مِيرَاثُكِ.
فَحَسَبَ المَأْمُوْنُ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا خَلَّفَ أَرْبَعَ بنَاتٍ.
قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.
قَالَ: لَهُنَّ  أَرْبَعُ مائَةِ دِيْنَارٍ.
قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.
قَالَ: وَخَلَّفَ أُمّاً، فلهَا مائَةُ دِيْنَارٍ، وَزَوْجَةً لَهَا خَمْسَةٌ وَسَبْعُوْنَ دِيْنَاراً، بِاللهِ أَلَكِ اثْنَا عَشرَ أَخاً؟
قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.قَالَ: لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ دِيْنَارَان، وَلكِ دِيْنَارٌ.

*

----------


## أسـامة

> قال الحافظ الذهبي فى السير:
> *رَوَى مُحَمَّدُ بنُ عَوْنٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ: أَنَّ المَأْمُوْنَ جلسَ، فَجَاءتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ، فَقَالَتْ: مَاتَ أَخِي، وَخَلَّفَ سِتَّ مائَةِ دِيْنَارٍ، فَأَعْطَوْنِي دِيْنَاراً وَاحِداً، وَقَالُوا: هَذَا مِيرَاثُكِ.
> فَحَسَبَ المَأْمُوْنُ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا خَلَّفَ أَرْبَعَ بنَاتٍ.
> قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.
> قَالَ: لَهُنَّ  أَرْبَعُ مائَةِ دِيْنَارٍ.
> قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.
> قَالَ: وَخَلَّفَ أُمّاً، فلهَا مائَةُ دِيْنَارٍ، وَزَوْجَةً لَهَا خَمْسَةٌ وَسَبْعُوْنَ دِيْنَاراً، بِاللهِ أَلَكِ اثْنَا عَشرَ أَخاً؟
> قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ.قَالَ: لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ دِيْنَارَان، وَلكِ دِيْنَارٌ.
> 
> *


فوائدك الجليلة... أتتبعها.... فها هي القصة عن المأمون لا الشافعي.
حفظك الله وأحسن إليك.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

الشافعي لم يلق أبا يوسف

----------


## أبو الصادق

السيد المشرف
أمجد 
جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك
و الشكر موصول لك من شارك معنا
سلام الله عليكم

----------


## سويد بن قيس

القصة جميلة جدا و المرء يستأنس بها بغض النضر عن صحتها لأنني لست من أهل الإختصاص.و الشافعي رحمه الله كان علما يمشي .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الحق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الحقيقة قصة جميلة .. 
ولكن هناك فقرة لم ينتبه أحد إليها و هي 
أن رجل عندما سلم على يساره بطلت صلاته و ذلك لأنه وجد في ثوبه نجاسة
وهذا فقهيا غير صحيح حسب علمي المتواضع

----------


## عبد الله عبد الحق

ما حكم من صلى في ثياب نجسة وهو لا يعلم؟

الإجابة:
*إذا صلى الإنسان في ثياب نجسه ولم يعلم أنه أصابتها نجاسة إلا بعد صلاته،
 أو كان عالماً بذلك قبل أن يصلي ولم يذكر إلا بعد فراغه من صلاته 
فإن الصلاة صحيحة، وليس عليه إعادة لهذه الصلاة، وذلك لأنه ارتكب ذلك المحظور جاهلاً أو ناسياً 
وقد قال الله تبارك وتعالى: {رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} فقال الله تعالى: "قد فعلت"، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ذات يوم في نعليه وكان فيهما أذى، فلما كان في أثناء الصلاة أخبره جبريل بذلك فخلعهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي، ولم يستأنف الصلاة، 

فدل هذا على أن من علم بالنجاسة في أثناء الصلاة فإنه يزيلها ولو في أثناء الصلاة ويستمر في صلاته إذا كان يمكنه أن يبقى مستور العورة بعد إزالتها،
 وكذلك من نسي وذكر في أثناء الصلاة فإنه يزيل هذا الثوب النجس إذا كان يبقي عليه ما يستر عورته،
 وأما إذا فرغ من صلاته ثم ذكر بعد أن فرغ، أو علم بعد أن فرغ من صلاته، فإنه لا إعادة عليه، وصلاته صحيحة،
 بخلاف الرجل الذي يصلي وهو ناسي أن يتوضأ مثل أن يكون قد أحدث ونسي أن يتوضأ، ثم صلى وذكر بعد فراغه من الصلاة أنه لم يتوضأ، فإنه يجب عليه الوضوء*وإعادة الصلاة،
 وكذلك لو كان عليه جنابة ولم يعلم بها، مثل أن يكون قد احتلم في الليل وصلى الصبح بدون غسل جهلاً منه، ولما كان من النهار رأي في ثوبه منياً من نومه، فإنه يجب عليه أن يغتسل وأن يعيد ما صلى.

والفرق بين هذه المسألة والمسألة الأولى -أعني مسألة النجاسة-
 أن النجاسة من باب ترك المحظور،
 وأما الوضوء والغسل فهو من باب فعل المأمور،
 وفعل المأمور أمر إيجادي لابد أن يقوم به الإنسان، ولا تتم العبادة إلا بوجوده،
 أما إزالة النجاسة فهي أمر عدمي لا تتم الصلاة إلا بعدمه، 
فإذا وجد في حال الصلاة نسياناً أو جهلاً فإنه لا يضر، لأنه لم يفوت شيء يطلب حصوله في صلاته، والله أعلم.

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
فتاوى ابن عثيمين

----------

